# What is happening with the rep thing?



## DonJones (Jan 17, 2010)

What is happening to the reputation thing under the poster's ID?  I've noticed several different posters went form having been thank hundreds of times to all of a sudden having never been thanked.  And it seems like it has happened in just the last week and a half or so.

Just curious, it's not really important.

Great smoking.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2010)

My guess would be that the mods are deleting old threads.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 17, 2010)

The stange thing is the stats still show approximately the correct number of total posts, it is jus tthe thank you information that is acting strange.

Thanks for your suggestion.

Hopefully one of the moderators will notice it and explain it.  I guess I could always put the three letter word for a male donkey in a couple of times and see if that caught their attention, but then I'd be in trouble when they noticed.

Oh well, it really isn't important because it has turned into a popularity poll -- it will not let you give what it consideres too much reputation to a few smart helpful people until it thinks you have spread it around enough.  To me that is just plain wrong.  If I'm having real problems and one or two members are working with me and every one of their posts is really helping me with the problem, I should be able to thank them every time they post without worrying about whether or not someone else is getting stroked enough.

But that is the system so we either use it or ignore it.

Thanks again for your input.


Great smoking.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 17, 2010)

Don, there is nothing wrong here with the rep systems or the mods for that matter...for someone who thinks it doesn't matter you sure are makeing a big deal about it, I mean with the statement in your signature and stuff about the reputation.I don't understand why you would even care, except for the fact that your reputation has dropped significantly since you began talking down to people, and acting like you were the one to develope skunk #1...I for one had not even noticed until you said something about it...It seems to be important enough to you to make sure we all know what a scam the system is...it's okay when it works for you...but if it works against you it must be a social click, and stroking...whatever, I think the MODS and the system are working just fine....maybe you should take a look at yourself.

By the way the system works both ways it will not allow a user to give out negative rep either with out passing it around more...I think that keeps the "stroking" that you speak of to a minimum if anything.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 17, 2010)

as much as i prefer not to get involved in such areas, I do tend to agree Don.

 ..I'm sure most have noticed that you have become increasingly upset with certain aspects of this site and people on this site. Trust me, I understand how frustration and irritation can run away with you (I'm a very intense personality myself:rant But emotions are like weather. They are outta our control and eventually always pass. What we choose to do during the storms is what's important, and usually what defines us in people's eyes. (It's certainly what they remember the most) 

 And while I myself don't agree with all the rules here, we are basically in someone else's house. If they demand we take our shoes off at the door we basically have 2 options: We take our shoes off or we don't go in. If we DO go in we shouldn't spend all our time openly mocking them and their 'shoes off at the door' rule. It is after all, their house..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2010)

I just want to say that the mods did not set up what words get *** and what ones do not.  This is done automatically and I would assume that MarP set up what words would be allowed and what ones would not.  It is done automatically.

Next, the mods also have no control over how the rep system works.  This is MarP's house and it is his rules.  If you are not happy with the way things are run around here (and you are apparently not from all the carping you have done and your snarky signature), you are certainly free to find a new home.   I, for one, am tired of your complaining and condescending ways.


----------



## shamey (Jan 17, 2010)

here here.!!


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 17, 2010)

You have some helpful input, Don...

*but it's not an "us against them" thing around here...*

I consider every Mod I've dealt with a friend and am glad to get their input...

If I didn't like the folks that ran a coffee shop or the way that they did business, _I wouldn't go there_...

*this place is kind of like a cool cyber coffee house where people can get together and talk about stuff that we can't talk about with "mortals"*

be cool and act as you would *if we were all in person*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 17, 2010)

SHAMEY's avatar for PRESIDENT !!!!!!!!


----------



## dragracer (Jan 17, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2010)

And I think now is as good a time as ever for a cyber smoke out.  Who wants to join me?  Everyone's welcome, well known or not.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm in on the Smoke out :48:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 17, 2010)

absolutely! great idea smokinMom :ccc:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 17, 2010)

heck yeah...pass it here!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

Here ya go LF.  No bogarting..lol.

:48:


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah hurry up LF!!! I'm jonseing so bad my nails are rubbed down to nubs.I guess marijuana is controling me. I'm so p-o'ed about that rep thing man!!!!!!
JK-LOL
Like I would care-It reminds of the board with the little stars when I was in second grade. How much did it matter-not enough.
Everybody wants rep rep rep.
Oh I have a PERFECT reputation-lol
Oh I have the best marks-lol
Get over it....

But hurry up with that pass LF-I'M JONSEIN' BAD MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL

Gb


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Yeah hurry up LF!!! I'm jonseing so bad my nails are rubbed down to nubs.I guess marijuana is controling me. I'm so p-o'ed about that rep thing man!!!!!!
> JK-LOL
> Like I would care-It reminds of the board with the little stars when I was in second grade. How much did it matter-not enough.
> Everybody wants rep rep rep.
> ...


 


Well damn!!!  

:giggle: 

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 18, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Well damn!!!
> 
> :giggle:
> 
> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


 
:rofl:
He must be smoking it all himself-lol
Maybe he's more addicted than me-lol
JK

Gb


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

He took it and ran GB, he's not even online anymore.  Booooo.  :rofl:


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 18, 2010)

He'll bring it back sometime.
Bogart-jk

Gb


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

Bring back our doobage LH!!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 18, 2010)

i found it !:ccc: :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i found it !:ccc: :48:


 
Ohh excellent.  Whatever you do- don't let LH get his paws on it.

:giggle:


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Jan 18, 2010)

Why pay attention to the rep system anyway?  I mean the whole thing makes no sense, people giving you bad rep for not agreeing with their post? or for posting ":yeahthat:.  This honestly should  be my biggest problem in Life right now.  

 Btw I am sure that they had the best of intentions when they created it  
"P"


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 18, 2010)

:yeahthat: 

:laugh: 

eace:


----------



## wmmeyer (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh, Yeah, I'm all for the smokeout.  Start today just like every other day.  Hey, we got a 'reputation system' here?  Wow, cool!!!  I'll have to look into that.  (Puff, toke, vape.)  Maybe later.


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2010)

..nope... nope .. I looked into the .."system", and it appears to be working exactly like it's 'spose to...
... green squares means you're a friendly and helpfull member..
.. them little red squares..... they pro'lly means that you don't play well with others.. or you've given less than credible advice...
hey.. "I" don't write the software...:confused2:
and the "three letter word" , that you keep asking about it probably part some preset vocabulary that came with the filtering software.
I dunno'.. (see above) "I don't write..."..:confused2:
But I think that maybe quoting one of "your" previous statements, just might be appropriate here.. why don't you resort to some of the "vast resources at your disposal here", and report back to us...if you feel it's that relevant


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry for takeing off last night...that stuff was so killer I forgot what I was doing....so here ya go Geezer:48:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

lol my reps never change I have been at 21 for months...even though I get more...kind of funny.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 18, 2010)

good repping :holysheep:


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2010)

I hve avoided posting in this thread...but sometimes the saying you reap what you sow really fits the bill...like in this case...


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

It's a consipiracy man! A system created by the zionist MP goverment to controll...what? you say........our peanut butter! I first started noticing it in TheHempGodess's post she made reference to " Skiiping that post and move on"....You see, skippy! Another instance is where the leader of them all..Hick made a quaint reference, " I don't believe your stay will pan out"....Uh-huh, see a hidden reference to peter pan! Finally, the latest member of the consipracy, KingKuhanna, when he openly stated" Yeah i remeber seeing that guy, he was nuts!" See, openly stating that he preferrs smooth! How blatant!............,,Hehe, or maybe we should take a :chillpill: and:48:


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2010)

I need to sneak into your jars of bud chef and get me some of that smoke you are toking on....:hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

hmmmmm peanut butter....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 18, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> hmmmmm peanut butter....


and chocolate .... mmmmmmm :hubba:


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

Trainwreck is good!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 18, 2010)

Not if your the driver.

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

it better be because she is so slow to mature for me...I may not do her again even if she is bomb because she is so far behind all the others...its a bummer man. Or I amy get the seeds that you got chefy.


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

Well again it dependa on strain, with some good smoke your like oooh cool! It's like 3-d man! It's like it's coming straight at ya!


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

2dog talk to jack:rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

sounds intense...I thought good smoke meant I wouldnt even notice if it was coming at me...lmao.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 18, 2010)

I like to feel the rush coming, you can feel it in the distance and you can feel it gaining speed.

Then BAM.

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I have seedlings I need to check..hope they are all popped to plant. get them vegged for the next cycle..some good times. I had the whole GJ done and then accidently exited out of it...took a good bowl to get over that one ...:doh: :hitchair: :giggle: :stuff-1125699181_i_ :cry: :bong2: :bongin: :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I like to feel the rush coming, you can feel it in the distance and you can feel it gaining speed.
> 
> Then BAM.
> 
> eace:



This happened to me Saturday night after stupidly taking a 2nd hit of my Rez sd x chemdog dd without waiting long enough after the first hit...I got spooked big time in the middle of a song on VH guitar hero...I felt it coming and coming and it wld just not stop till I was panicked and had to just get up and leave my wife and the game mid song...it reminded me of acid...15 minutes of panic before i got it back under control...now I respect that smoke a lot more and space out my hits...lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I need to sneak into your jars of bud chef and get me some of that smoke you are toking on....:hubba:


 
:yeahthat: 
  No kidding.

:rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 18, 2010)

> If I'm having real problems and one or two members are working with me and every one of their posts is really helping me with the problem, I should be able to thank them every time they post


 said Mr. Jones.

My best advice to you , is* say thank you *and move on.

I stayed on topic, now..pass to me.....I want some of that guitar stopping stuff, I love the rush too......I got some GDP that gives a heck of a body rush.....starts in the chest....in the lungs.....and moves out with each pump of the heart....AWESOME> wait....wait......wait......it will pass....okay...okay ...okay..... Pass...


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

Let's hear it fer crunchy:headbang2: :banana: :yay:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I am a smooth girl myself...


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

:rant: No crunchy! Don't follow the King's ideals! Don't be a :holysheep: think fer your.....bwhaaaaa:laugh:.....................*Crunchy!*


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

since I was little my mom has known...we dont eat crunchy...my younger bro and I can feel the crunch in half a bite.. has to be smooth. picky little B's..


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jan 18, 2010)

Honestly, I don't look at rep or thanks. 

If a person has a bunch of pics with documented healthy grows, their info is prob legit.

Otherwise, it's easy to tell when someone just talks out of their behind.

Ignore the rep system, to an extent.

There are members on here that have YEARS and DECADES of experience. 

They show up from time to time.


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah but.................smooth or *Crunchy*?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

Depends what it is.

I don't like pulp in my oj- ewwww!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

see I like pulp....Now...love it in fact to chew it while drinking hmmm..


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

Smom...damn that ava is halarious! I don't much care for pulp in o j either......now vodka!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you ever noticed tha you can drink oj with pulp with no problem, but let a fly get in your pop and you have to spit it out?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

pop?

 

:rofl: 

just kidding


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 18, 2010)

Pulp in my O.J. AND Extra Crunchy P.B...:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2010)

You people are weird in Bugtussel *DOS*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

bugtussel???  wth is that???


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2010)

Where DOS is


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 18, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> This happened to me Saturday night after stupidly taking a 2nd hit of my Rez sd x chemdog dd without waiting long enough after the first hit...I got spooked big time in the middle of a song on VH guitar hero...I felt it coming and coming and it wld just not stop till I was panicked and had to just get up and leave my wife and the game mid song...it reminded me of acid...15 minutes of panic before i got it back under control...now I respect that smoke a lot more and space out my hits...lol


 
Thats what I'm talking about!  load me a bowl! you gonna fill your tent and run with her for awhile?


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 18, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Sorry for takeing off last night...that stuff was so killer I forgot what I was doing....so here ya go Geezer:48:


 
Ahhhhhhh-Thanks man!!!
Much better!!


who's next?

:48:


Gb


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm with DOS...chunky peanut butter and wash it down with a nice puply 

glass of fresh navel orange juice...

BTW...rep, shmep...

show the grow or go!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

Orange juice makes my teeth feel fuzzy.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

thats weird...


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

That is wierd! Go shave your teeth Smom.


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 19, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> That is wierd! Go shave your teeth Smom.


 

LMAO, personally I am smooth girl and I will only eat one kind of PB and pulpy oj.


----------



## honedandstoned (Jan 19, 2010)

Smom...damn that ava is halarious!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

WOW Don...I'm surprised at you, for someone who thinks that the rep system is a clique, or stroking.  I just thought I would let everyone know that Our buddy Don tried to give me negative rep, from the thread in the DIY section, entitled Mylar Hood...I said nothing in this thread except that it was interesting...but DJ felt the need to neg rep me with this message "lets see if this effects your stats"  So for someone who doesn't believe in the system...he sure is trying to use it...lol.

Just a heads up don...your one negatve rep to me, doesn't come close to the 4 or 5 posotive ones that I get from other memebers when I confront you on your imaginary growing experience, or your rude tones you take with people.  LOLOLOL...you crack me up man...you hate the system...but you continue to contradict yourself.

Also I thought I'd let you know Don  Don, that I have a total of 115,844 points.  I don't know exactly what that means but your one little neg rep didn't do anything...I think I recievd maybe one other from someone else that didn't know crap, but acted like they did.  So knock yourself out adding to the popularity poll as you call it...LOLOLOLOL  Why not keep neg repping me?  Oh wait the system won't let you will it...hmmm see how that works.


[apparently I was wrong, DJ says that he tried to pos rep me, and it showed up as grey...I guess I misunderstood and he was trying to see how the system works, and used me (the guy who tries to call him on his crap) to test the system.  So what would you think if you saw a grey pebble and a quote "lets see what this does to your status" When you are one of the few who has been steadily correcting him when he is being rude?]


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 19, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> and acting like you were the one to develope skunk #1....


 

No he didn't......did he?

PB crunchy.....Women smooth.....


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Thats what I'm talking about!  load me a bowl! you gonna fill your tent and run with her for awhile?



Oh hell yeah...I am cloning the clones tonight...both the rez cross and the sensi cross will be living on...

And I like crunchy and pulp or no pulp no big deal...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 19, 2010)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to legalize_freedom again."
Blah Blah Blah


----------



## kaotik (Jan 19, 2010)

i've always found the MVP to be the popularity poll myself, not the rep system. (that's why you never see me vote or nom anyone.)


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 19, 2010)

kaotik said:
			
		

> i've always found the MVP to be the popularity poll myself, not the rep system. (that's why you never see me vote or nom anyone.)



I tend to be a bit of a freak in examining peoples choice of words. So it was in my nature to think on the word "popularity" that you used...
I also love wikipedia so of course I looked up the word there and here's some of what it said.

*"Popularity* is the quality of being well-liked or common. Popularity figures are an important part of many people's personal value systems, and forms a vital component of success in people-oriented fields such as Management, politics, Entertainment Industry among others.[_citation needed_]
 Borrowed from the Latin popularis in 1490, *o**riginally meant common or "belonging to the people".* The use of the word popular to mean the "fact or condition of being beloved by the people" is seen originally 1601. [1]
 Many different variations of popularity exist, and many ways in which to gain it.*General popularity usually involves respect in two directions: a popular person is respected by peers and will reciprocate that respect, *thus reinforcing the belief of deserving the popularity. Likewise, *amicability is an important component of popularity, as a person who does not like others is unlikely to be liked by others.* This reciprocal nature of interpersonal popularity is often overlooked by people (particularly the young) who are attempting to become popular: *being loud may be successful in gaining attention, but is unlikely to provide mutual respect.*
 Humor may also be a viable means of increasing one's popularity, as *there are few people in the world who do not warm to somebody who amuses them.* However if taken too far this strategy can result in one being seen as a clown or moron."


Based on this description, I don't have a problem with the MVP poll being a popularity poll. Just my two cents.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2010)

I love what you wrote/copied OHC, particularly the ones in blue.

And with that said....at the end of the day how important are reps from some website?  Not very.  Some things get taken way too seriously.  Let your brain worry more about important things in your real life.

Lets get back to smoking some weed shall we.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

I think that anyone that comes here for the sole purpose of gaining popularity is rediculous.  I know for myself I came here to learn, and share what I know with other like minded people.  Of course it is a bonus if one happens to make friends with people in the process of discussing a shared hobby.  As far as I'm concerned everyone here should be treated with mutual respect for each other regardless of where they stand in growing experience.  We were all new to this at one time or another, those of us that have been doing this for awhile weren't born with the knowledge we either learned from someone else, books, or trial and error, or for me a little bit of all of that.  The biggest kick I get out of this place is when someone follows a bit of advice from one of the more experienced growers, and it works, fixes their problem, and they are one step closer to being sucsessful.  That to me is better than any MVP title, or posotive rep.  system.

What I can't stand or tolerate is when someone looks down on someone because they maybe have not been doing this too long, or doesn't quiet understand what is being explained to them.  People who are just openly rude to others, or in general just like to stir the pot and cause problems.  On the other hand I know how frustrating it is when someone asks a question and then goes out of their way to tell whomever answered that they are wrong, because they did not get the answer that they were fishing for.  Sometimes the truth hurts, but the truth is still the truth.  Alot of what we have to share with each other is debatable, and a lot of it is just solid evidence that is prooven to be the best way of doing things.  The problem seems to lie in peoples ego's and swollen pride.  Some people just have a hard time admitting when they are wrong.  Anyone who believes themself above learning something new is really selling themself short, and I feel sorry for those people.

I just want to see EVERYONE grow good weed!


Mr Lewis...I really wish I could taste some of that bud...it looks delicious!


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 19, 2010)

if you're nice...good

most folks here are


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> bugtussel???  wth is that???



Come on MOM...it was the next stop on the train in PETTYCOAT JUNCTION

Man I am old Even Granny in Beverly Hillbillies talked about Bugtussel.


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Mr Lewis...I really wish I could taste some of that bud...it looks delicious!



If I cld upload a taste for you I wld lf....  One too many hits of it and it is Go to Bed and don't pass Go or collect 200 dollars....not a social smoke at all that's for sure...learned that lesson last night...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> Come on MOM...it was the next stop on the train in PETTYCOAT JUNCTION
> 
> Man I am old Even Granny in Beverly Hillbillies talked about Bugtussel.


 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to umbra again.

Pettycoat what?   

:giggle:


----------



## the chef (Jan 20, 2010)

ya know in hooter hollow:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

Green Arces is the place to be.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2010)

Farrrrm livin is the life for me

(i know that one )


----------



## the chef (Jan 20, 2010)

Well this thread has changed course three or four times...i can now officialy say....everybody together! 1....2....3.....Thread jack!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

Then you should know them all same railroad track


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2010)

new york is where I'd rather stay..i get allergic smelling hay.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 20, 2010)

I just adore a penthouse view. 
Dahling I love you but give me Park Avenue.

Arnold Ziffel was the real star on Green Acres :hubba:


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2010)

yes all 3 shows had Bugtussel as a common theme.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

green acres was the one show my mom ever said dont watch...she said it was too stupid...LMAO...


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 20, 2010)

My grandma reminded me alot of granny.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

morning honey!


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 20, 2010)

Morning 2Dog, I'll think of you at work today and you think of me tonight ok?


----------

